# Wasserkühlung im Schaltschrank mittels  Cold Plate – SK 8616.802 (RITTAL)



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Hallo,

Wir wollen eine RITTAL-Wasserkühlplatte  Cold Plate – SK 8616.802   (H* B) 399 mm  * 699 mm aus bei  uns verwenden. 

Es ist ein Zentralsystem für die Wasserkühlung vorhanden  daher  V4A und kein Kupfer.

Was ist im Schaltschrank an zusätzlichen Vorkehrungen bei so einem System zu treffen?

Taupunktüberwachung, zus. FI-Schutzschalter, Abdeckungen, etc. 

Leider finde ich im Internet keine Vorschriften dafür.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2012)

Hallo Frank,

wir haben so ein System noch nicht eingesetzt. Nach kurzem Überfliegen der Anleitung würde ich einen Taupunktwächter und ein Schaltschrankthernostat einsetzen, kostet nicht die Welt. Eventuell noch eine Temperaturmessung bzw. -überwachung, falls es im Fehlerfall kritisch werden kann. Taupunktwächter in Anlege-Bauform bekommst du günstig bei RINCK. Ab einer Kühlmittel-Eintrittstemperatur >32°C sind lt. Anleitung keine Maßnahmen erforderlich. Für die Elektroinstallation gelten allgemeine Vorschriften (nur Fachleute , Erden usw.).

Die Betriebsanleitung hast du?
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/Bedienungsanleitungen/8616/8616_a.pdf


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

Taupunkt ist sicherlich ein Aspekt.
Ich würde dir auch zu einem einfachen mechanischen Durchflußmesser raten.
Je nach Wasserqualität setzten die Kühlungen irgendwan zu. Edelstahl nin oder her.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

...nur eine Kühlwasserregelung - also Temperatur - kann ich nicht machen. Ich muss nehmen, was ich an Wasser bekommen kann.

Da das aber eine "Plastspritzfirma" ist, ist selbst das Kühlwasser dort immer schon lauwarm.

Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum ich keinen Luft/Luft-Wärmetauscher nehmen soll. 
Der hilft im Sommer bei einer Hallentemperatur von fast 40 Grad dann nicht mehr.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...Da das aber eine "Plastspritzfirma" ist, ist selbst das Kühlwasser dort immer schon lauwarm...


Die Spritzwerkzeuge dürfen auch nicht beschlagen, also sollte es schon passen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## norustnotrust (13 August 2012)

Nett, ich würds in keinem Schaltschrank haben wollen aber nett. Durchflußüberwachung ist sicher keine schlechte Idee. Von E+H gibts so Kombigeräte (Flowphant glaub ich) afaik kannst du Durchfluß und Temp. aus einem Gerät kriegen. Könnte dafür interessant sein.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> .
> Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum ich keinen Luft/Luft-Wärmetauscher nehmen soll.



Und was spricht gegen ein "richtiges" Klimagerät?  Sowas wie z.B.http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...PG0173KLIMA1/PRO12405KLIMA1&productID=3366500 SK3366.500?
Mit diesen Geräten habe ich eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und was spricht gegen ein "richtiges" Klimagerät?  Sowas wie z.B. SK3366.500?



dagegen spricht die Bauform, den unser Schrank ist 70 cm hoch und 2 Meter breit - und die Umgebungstemperatur - ca. 40 Grad. 

Daher die Zentralkühlwasserversorgung, die ein solche Firma ohnehin braucht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Licht9885 (13 August 2012)

Hallo
kenne das selbe Problem habe in letzter zeit auch oft damit zu tun gehabt wenn ich was empfehlen darf rüste auf alle Fälle ein Wassermelder am schaltschrankboden nach falls mal eine Leckage auftreten sollte biste damit wenigstens auf der Seite das es irgendwer (wer auch immer) merkt diesen wassermelder habe ich dann immer mit in die Not Aus kette gehängt.
ansonsten haben meine Vorgänger schon alles gesagt. (Durchflussmessung,Temperaturregelung)


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Hallo
> kenne das selbe Problem habe in letzter zeit auch oft damit zu tun gehabt wenn ich was empfehlen darf rüste auf alle Fälle ein Wassermelder am schaltschrankboden nach falls mal eine Leckage auftreten sollte biste damit wenigstens auf der Seite das es irgendwer (wer auch immer) merkt diesen wassermelder habe ich dann immer mit in die Not Aus kette gehängt.
> ansonsten haben meine Vorgänger schon alles gesagt. (Durchflussmessung,Temperaturregelung)




Wassermelder am Schaltschrankboden  - OK

Durchflussmessung  - OK

Temperaturmessung (2 Stück Rittal Schaltschrank Bimetall-Geräte) - oder EBERLE:  http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/185848/  -    OK 

Temperaturregelung ???  - ich denke bei 25 Grad Vorlauf wird das wohl nicht nötig sein.

Hygrostat - OK:  http://www.mbi-gmbh.de/content/hygrostate   oder    http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/185861/

Das dürfte dann passen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> dagegen spricht die Bauform, den unser Schrank ist 70 cm hoch und 2 Meter breit - und die Umgebungstemperatur - ca. 40 Grad.



Die Umgebungstemperatur spricht nicht dagegen. Es sind aktive Klimageräte und nicht nur Luft-Luft-Tauscher.
Es gibt auch andere Bauformen (Dachaufbau, ...).

Aber wenn du mit Kühlwasser arbeiten willst / musst, dann häng dich nicht einfach an die zentrale Rückkühlanlage, sondern an einen geregelten Kühlkreis.
Auch wenn sie im "Normalfall" lauwarm ist, nach den Betriebsferien kann das Wasser dann schon mal mit 10° kommen. Und dann hast du Tauwasser.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2012)

Eine Durchflußmessung ist m.E. zu aufwändig und auch garnicht notwendig. Entscheidend ist die Temperatur auf der Platte, und die sollte ggf. beim Wasseraustritt (Nachtrag: besser beim "HotSpot") überwacht werden. Bei den üblichen Kühlwassertemperaturen einer "Plastspritzfirma" von 20..24°C(?) sollte weder eine Temperaturregelung noch eine Taupunktüberwachung notwendig sein. Die 32°C aus der Betriebsanleitung sind wohl auch mit sehr viel Sicherheit angegeben. Nach meiner Erfahrung aus der Klimatechnik tut sich bei 18°C normalerweise noch nichts. Der erwähnte Leckagemelder wäre zumindest noch sinnvoll. Das würde ich mal mit den Erfahrungen der dortigen Service-Mitarbeiter besprechen. Leckagemelder gibt es übrigens auch bei RINCK.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ..nach den Betriebsferien kann das Wasser dann schon mal mit 10° kommen...


Das ist für Kühlanlagen für Spritzwerkzeuge eigentlich nicht denkbar.


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist für Kühlanlagen für Spritzwerkzeuge eigentlich nicht denkbar.



Wenn das keine Spritzgussfirma wäre, würde ich das nie mit so einem Wassersystem machen...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist für Kühlanlagen für Spritzwerkzeuge eigentlich nicht denkbar.



Warum nicht?
Die zentrale Kühlwasservorgung kühlt zwar das Wasser, heizt es aber nicht. Deshalb kann das Kühlwasser auch mal wirklich kalt sein.
Beispielsweise eben nach den Betriebsferien im Winter.
Die Temperierung für die verschiedenen Maschinen- und Werkzeugzonen erfolgt dann mit Temperiergeräten. Und das können bei unseren Spritz- und Ziehanlagen schon mal 10-12 Stück pro Maschine sein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dani (15 August 2012)

Wieso nehmt Ihr keine Luft/Wasser-Kühler statt diesem Coldplate Krempel (ich weiss nicht wie ichs anderst sagen soll).
Damit wird der ganze Schrank gekühlt und nicht nur eine kleine Fläche im Schrank.
Der zweite Vorteil ist dass kein Wasser direkt im Schrank läuft.

http://www.rittal.de/downloads/printmedia/pm3/de/lwwt.pdf

Ich würde diese aber nur in die Seitenwand einbauen und den Luftaustritt mit Plexiglas nach unten ableiten (bessere Effektivität durch bessere Luftströmung und falls doch Kondensat auftritt bläst man sichs nicht auf die Geräte).

Die Kompressorgeräte sind gut und recht aber bei 40°C Aussenluft geht die Effektivität in den Keller, da das Kühlmittel die Wärme schlecht abgeben kann. (Kleines Delta-T zwischen Kühlmittel und Aussenluft)


----------



## Licht9885 (15 August 2012)

Manchmal gibt es Anlagen wo es keine Möglichkeiten gibt Wärmetauscher an den Schaltschrank zu demontieren aus diesem Grund sind diese Cold Plate´s dafür sehr gut geeignet bin zwar auch kein Fan davon Wasser im schrank zu haben aber wenn es nicht besser geht dan ist es halt so


----------



## Blockmove (15 August 2012)

dani schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt Ihr keine Luft/Wasser-Kühler statt diesem Coldplate Krempel (ich weiss nicht wie ichs anderst sagen soll).



Luft-Wasser-Kühler haben wir auch schon verwendet.
Bei den ganzen Wasser-Kühlern ist halt die regelmäßige Wartung (Reinigen und Spülen des Kühlkreises) wichtig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rheumakay (15 August 2012)

Wenn du denn mit dem vorhandenen Kühlwassersystem arbeitest, würde ich mir unbedingt auch noch einen Wasserfilter einbauen(wer weiß was da alles so mit durchfließt).
Was haben die Dinger so fürn Durchfluss?(auch wenns verschwenderisch ist-wie wärs mit Trinkwasser?)


----------

